# Advice on my Top 3 Breeders



## NavyLax50 (Jan 4, 2016)

To continue beating a dead horse on the topic of breeders, I have narrowed it down to my top 3 but would like confirmation of my choices or last minute warnings should I have missed something. They are as follows:

1. Alta- Tollhaus (Appears to have the most favorable reviews and most mentioned from my searches)

2. Von Tajgetosz German Shepherds (K9 imports)- Also has numerous recommendations and I like the owners history of involvement with the breed. He does not seem like a breeder for the sake of income.

3. SPITZENHUND KENNELS- Has lots of comments especially about his stud "Bomber" However, have heard some negative about personal interaction with the owner which as of now, I am chalking up to we all have our good days and bad days.

In order to make sure I have not missed something in my searching, here is what I am looking for. 
1. Well tempered, easy going but active and energetic (not to the sense of being contradictory). I am not looking for a million mile an hour drive but I do not want one that is lazy or is comfortable sleeping all day. 
2. I have a cat and would like my cat to remain intact.
3. I work from home so I have plenty of time to devote to the new puppy.
4. We would like it be Alert and have good protection instincts as we raise Miniature Donkeys and goats.
5. My wife would like to have it protection trained as she likes to run but does not feel comfortable going by herself.
6. I have owned 1 GSD previously who was a Police K9 that did not get along with his handler according to the K9 unit. Since my father was a Police Officer and his friend was part of the K9 Unit we were allowed to adopt him. He was one of a kind and it has taken me 7 years after his passing to feel ready for another.

I know it is a long post but as we all know picking out a new member of the family is a big commitment and responsibility.

Thank you


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

just to be clear, no preference between working line and show lines?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Whether show or working, you have a mix in your three, you need to have a good talk with any breeder you're serious about and explain what you are looking for.

That may go a long way in smoothing your decision.

A puppy will take a couple of years of bonding and patient training to become all you want he/her to be.

Good luck


----------



## NavyLax50 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Show vs Working Line*

In regards to show vs. Working line, I do not believe I have enough experience to differentiate between the two should I have to tell the difference between two adults side by side. With that said, I am not opposed to either of them or favor one over the other as long as it is the right fit for me. If there was such a thing as the perfect all around line, that would be it.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

okay then you're already aware that you have a show line and working line breeders both in your top three. for some this would make a big difference in their selection. your needs aren't anything extraordinary so it'd be like saying you want a good dependable car then asking for opinions of a ford mustang a Subaru outback and a Toyota Tacoma - all good vehicles but offer very different driving experiences.

this is a useful link ( http://wildhauskennels.com/gsdtypes.htm ) which outlines the differences beyond side by side appearance. if you're already familiar then please disregard - I will let others chime in that have personal experience with these breeders and pedigree insight.


----------



## NavyLax50 (Jan 4, 2016)

Fodder,
Thank you for your response. I agree with you completely. I guess I just need to talk with someone directly and have them chime in on which route they think I should take of Show vs Working based on my desires.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is another good info resource: http://www.germanshepherdguide.com/

Moms


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Fodder said:


> okay then you're already aware that you have a show line and working line breeders both in your top three. for some this would make a big difference in their selection. your needs aren't anything extraordinary so it'd be like saying you want a good dependable car then asking for opinions of a ford mustang a Subaru outback and a Toyota Tacoma - all good vehicles but offer very different driving experiences.
> 
> this is a useful link ( (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels ) ) which outlines the differences beyond side by side appearance. if you're already familiar then please disregard - I will let others chime in that have personal experience with these breeders and pedigree insight.


LOL ... I know that site well!!

Specifically this section:

(Elements of Temperament, by Joy Tiz )

And drilling down more, Rank drive in GSD's and pack structure, I did enough right to keep my guy from coming up leash on me. But it turned out I had a "Wolf" looking to be top dog in my pack.

Turns out that my Boxers,Am Band Dawg, APBT/Boxers were all low rank drive dogs, who knew???

Got the first stitches in my life "rectifying" my screw up! No "Boxer" involvement. Got it done and today he is ..."just a dog" Good times, Good times. 

I don't recommend "GSD's" to anyone myself but, I am happy with my choice most likely "because" of my struggles (I'm funny like that) my advice is to choose your line carefully, they are not the same!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know many Alta Tollhaus dogs, they are showlines that work well. 
I think you should look at thresholds, and other things in what a breeder is producing. 
Do you have a trainer lined up to help you achieve your goals? If not, get with a club or good trainer now, they may be willing to do more in-depth research with you on the best fit as far as lines go. 
I have two dogs from the Wildhaus lines, they are amazing dogs with balanced brains. 
Can you share how you are doing your research for breeders?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think you need to stay in a showline pup for now - wiht little to no experience, and looking at high power competition working line breeders, I believe that you need a more laid back animal....especially with a cat in the house.....

Here is a breeder in Texas I would recommend - I have spent quite a bit of time talking to her a few years ago and I think this is more suitable for your goals.

Vollkommen German Shepherds


Lee


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow! A ton of great info and articles shared - thank you all very much. I spent the evening reading, and still have much to read.


----------

